# Converting gun to use on "mini" Troy Built



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

I adopted a gun my friend can't use. It's a "normal size" gun and hose with male/female quick disconnects. 

And I just purchased a returned 3k, 2.7gpm troybuilt with nice honda engine. It is made with, believe it or not, a tiny hose but the machine was sold "as is" without a gun. 

Can I convert my adopted gun to fit this tiny hose with screw on fittings by just changing the fitting at the gun inlet? Where can I get that fitting?

OR would you recommend to just buy a replacement gun and wand for $48 plus shipping?

I am a residential repainter subbing for builder and trying to add to my services and make house and deck washing more efficient. Will probably end up being for personal use, it's a sweet little machine but I'd be afraid to use it for continuous duty. Possibly a supplement to another larger machine someday. 

Thanks pressure pro for all your posts. I've skimmed through all of them to hone up on my water blasting skills. Eager to start turning some small jobs. Been pressure washing decks and houses for more than a decade. WAS a straight sodium hypochlorite guy till I started the pw forums. Thanks!


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

Got a gun and tried the washer. I might have to return it. It seems to be lacking power. Maybe I'm so used to higher psi's or I don't know what 2600 psi feels like. 

It supposedly does 3k psi with only the 0 degree tip. Go figure. Then the psi for any of the wide spray tips is 2600. To me this is deceptive advertising. 

The Honda engine is sweet but for $400 I think I could have more psi. 

This machine has good reviews for house washing and homeowners switching from electric washers. Supposedly it will shoot the chemical 3 stories with a special, larger orifice tip for solution application. I'm not sure if the machine is low on pressure or if I will have to get used to using more chemicals to do the work. But seems to me something ain't right. I want a pressure test.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

It will put out the same psi with any degree tip as long as the orifice is the same size


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

RaleighPainter said:


> It will put out the same psi with any degree tip as long as the orifice is the same size












Under 0 degree it says 3,000 psi. 
Under the other two tips, the 40 and 25, 2,700 psi.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyway, I'm waiting on the local rental store to get their pressure test gauge back so I can test it. 
Then I think I might rebuild the pump. Hopefully, it's just the unloader valve for $50 bucks. I think I have to buy the whole unloader assembly. 

OR

Maybe it's the garden hose size. I understand 5/8 isn't big enough even for the 2.5 gpm pump. Not sure what I have though. Frustrating.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

I took the pump off, Inspected valves and regulator. Looks great. Tried different tips. The gun is new. Still can't get better pressure. 

I used one for washing some Mildew off the soffit and facia and vinyl siding. It worked well. I know 4 gpm is the best to start with but need to get some more cash flow first. For now, this could be adequate for adding value to my IMHO very good painting services. 

The Honda engine sounds great, has no throttle. I wander if there are adjustments. 
Previous owner apparently didn't understand to depressurize to allow for pressure hose removal. One of hand tightening "grip" is gone; just a nut. The one on the other end is torn up from using channel locks on it. The gun wasn't with the machine when I bought it. He must have broke that too or lost it or something. 

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

sincere painter said:


> I took the pump off, Inspected valves and regulator. Looks great. Tried different tips. The gun is new. Still can't get better pressure.
> 
> I used one for washing some Mildew off the soffit and facia and vinyl siding. It worked well. I know 4 gpm is the best to start with but need to get some more cash flow first. For now, this could be adequate for adding value to my IMHO very good painting services.
> 
> ...


I ment to say unloader valve instead of regulator.


----------

